# reversingibs.com



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello all,I am starting a new treatment for bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine with Xifaxin starting in one week.I'm trying to stay on it for about 14 days or so.I went to this website called reversingibs.com and there is an ebook with tips and a specific plan outlining what many doctors and patients from around the world have said works for them in turning around ibs for good.It says taking the Xifaxin first then doing other things so I'm going to try them and see if this helps.Like another poster said I'm not going to take my probiotics until after the Xifaxin is done,to kill the bad bacteria and not the good and bad.Also,I'm going to take the grapefruit extract,garlic tabs,and peppermint oil to try and help kill all bad bacteria then flood my system with good probiotics and digestive enzymes after the couse of Xifaxin.I will keep you posted on the results!


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Update...doing very well with the Xifaxin plus grapefruit seeds,flax seeds,garlic caps,and peppermint oil.Still have about one week to go to complete my cycle on the Xifaxin but am having pretty good bowel movements.Following the reversingibs.com ebook but not taking any probiotics until after the Xifaxin has done its thing.Then heavy probiotics plus anti-candida caps and see how it goes...


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great news regarding the rifaximin. Its something i'm waiting to try myself.How long was it before the Rifaximin started to make a difference to your ibs?


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

jmc09 said:


> Great news regarding the rifaximin. Its something i'm waiting to try myself.How long was it before the Rifaximin started to make a difference to your ibs?


 Probably about after one week I noticed a difference and was going a little more regular.After the rifaximin ran its course I started taking my probiotics again and following the guidelines in the ebook at reversingibs.com,I am feeling a little better and am still taking the supplements recommended in the ebook which take about 6mos to work and heal the digestive system thanks...


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to say that the Rifaximin did nothing for me unfortunately.


----------

